# Busted Halloween of 2014



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 20, 2013)

Well this year turned out pretty horrible for halloween..I had a huge setup this year complete with projectors, floating ghosts, flying crank ghosts and about 14 mythical creatures..and spent it in the hospital for three days due to a three shot flu, pneumonia, and tetna shots in the same arm..even though the docs PA said it would be ok..never again..BUT..my great 8 year old nephews knowing how much I love halloween brought the party to me via internet cams..Love them! And they were so cute in their headless horsemen and horse outfits! The nurses at the hospital wore masks and brought me in some candy and were great sports..don't want to mention the hospital to get them in trouble..but they will get a great fruit basket soon..holy crap I never want to have that again!! Can't thank my sisters and brother in laws who broke everything down and made sure things went smoothly.. This was the first year I tried the headless horsemen head on a fan, motion sensor, on a pedestal idea..it did not overheat and worked all night with no problems..and everyone loved my cyclops..(really just bumbles from Rudolph with a big bowel over his face and some added props)


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

That was sweet of them to come visit!

A friend of mine was super sick in the hospital as well.  It always sucks to get ill on a holiday.


----------

